# Postal 2: Uwe Boll will Fortsetzung zu Postal drehen



## Lumida (29. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Postal 2: Uwe Boll will Fortsetzung zu Postal drehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Postal 2: Uwe Boll will Fortsetzung zu Postal drehen


----------



## uziflator (29. August 2013)

Ich frag mich Heute noch wo er das Geld für die schlechten Filme herbkommt.


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2013)

Also wenn man das auf Kickstarter liesst und englisch kann sträuben sich einem ja die Nackenhaare 


> We could name the movie also HONEY BOOBOO must die





> The money goes all for cocaine for the stars down the nose.



Nur mal zwei Beispiele.

Oder 





> Edward Snowdon



Deswegen macht er wohl Filme...alle seine früheren Bewerbungen landeten in der Tonne, und nichts anderes ist Kickstarter ja- er wirbt für sein Spiel bei den Finanziers.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

uziflator schrieb:


> Ich frag mich Heute noch wo er das Geld für die schlechten Filme herbkommt.


 
Nazigold


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. August 2013)

Oje, Uwe Boll ...

Andererseits sind seine Filme schon wieder so schlecht, dass einige einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert haben. Ich habe mich jedenfalls bei Blood Rayne und FarCry köstlich amüsiert


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenn man das auf Kickstarter liesst und englisch kann sträuben sich einem ja die Nackenhaare


 
Allerdings. Liest sich wirklich grauenhaft der Text 
Mit dem gleichen Adjektiv kann man auch all seine Filme treffend beschreiben. Bin mal gespannt, ob es genug Leute gibt, die ihm den Schrott finanzieren


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Oje, Uwe Boll ...
> 
> Andererseits sind seine Filme schon wieder so schlecht, dass einige einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert haben. Ich habe mich jedenfalls bei Blood Rayne und FarCry köstlich amüsiert


 
Blod Rayne fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, das war ein guter B-Movie-Fantasy-Metzler. Wenn man natürlich als jemand, der normalerweise vlt alle 2 Wochen mal einen Film aussucht, dem er seine wertvolle freie Zeit widmet, also quasi Blockbuster als Maßstab anlegt, dann ist so ein Film natürlich mies. Aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Releases aus einem halbwegs vergleichbaren Genre (Fantasy/Horror) war das damals noch eher ein überdurchschnittlicher Film, fast schon eher oberes Drittel.

Und Postal fand ich auch witzig. Keine Offenbarung, aber sicher auch kein "Fail". Gar nicht schlecht fand ich auch Rampage, ein Film über einen jugendlichen "Amokläufer", der sich für seine Tat sogar Schutzschild bastelt und später unerkannt entkommen will, die Tat einem anderen anhängen will. 

Das Problem von Boll ist halt, dass er von zwei Gruppen besonders wahrgenommen wird: einmal die normale Öffentlichkei, die gar nicht so oft Filme schaut, und die sind dann natürlich entsetzt, aber durch die wird Boll dann NOCH bekannter. Und dann die "Freaks", die wiederum nicht verstehen können, warum Boll so bekannt wurde - die ziehen dann übertrieben über ihn her, WEIL er eben bekannter ist, als den Filmfreaks lieb ist   und da Boll deswegen wiederum oft zu Wort kommt, gibt es wieder Kontra von Film-Freaks usw. - aber in Wahrheit könnten die auch mehrere Dutzend andere Regisseure nennen, die noch schlechter sind und ebenfalls schon mehrere Filme finanziert bekommen haben - nur kennt die niemand, und daher regt sich da keiner öffentlich drüber auf


----------



## Odin333 (29. August 2013)

1. Sollte er ein Kickstarter-Projekt aufziehen, damit er eine anständige Ausbildung zum Regisseur machen kann.
2. Dann erst sollte er sich nochmal ans Filmemachen wagen.


----------



## The_Chosen (29. August 2013)

"You have to pay it, because nobody else will pay it" 
Wenn er sich seinen Satz, besonders den letzteren Teil, immer und immer wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen würde, käme er von selber drauf. 
Das klappt aber nur, wenn man seinen Verstand dazu benutzt. Hmm... 

Greetz
The Chosen


----------



## Schlechtmacher (30. August 2013)

Also Mut hat er ja...


----------



## Chemenu (30. August 2013)

Darfur ist ein ziemlich heftiger Streifen von Boll. Widmet sich schonungslos einem ernsten Thema, für dass sich die Welt nicht wirklich interessiert. Also den Film würde ich weiterempfehlen.

Tunnel Rats war zwar keine Offenbahrung, als totalen Reinfall würde ich ihn aber auch nicht bezeichnen. Zumindest das Ende war sehr mutig. Sowas sieht man in keinem Hollywood Streifen.^^

Ich finds übrigens gut dass sich Boll selber nicht ernst nimmt.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuCO9UsUTMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Einfach herrlich!


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2013)

Postal fand ich eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht und wenn man das Spiel kennt, dann hat der doch nen recht guten Unterhaltungswert, mit viel schwarzem Humor 

Nen 2. Teil würde ich mir schon anschauen - und das will eh was heißen, weil normalerweise sagen mir die Filme vom Boll nicht so zu.
Geld bekommt er trotzdem keins von mir


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. September 2013)

Ja, Darfur ist wohl der einzigste Film von Boll der wirklich gut ist und vielleicht sollte der gute Boll eher in die Richtung weiter gehen anstatt jedes Spiel katastrophal verfilmen zu wollen.    Aber es ist beeindruckend wen er für manch seiner Filme bekommt, wie Schwerter des Königs mit Statham, ja Jason Statham und der Film ist, wenn man das gute Spiel dazu in Betracht nimmt, ein Dreck  . 

In Postel versucht er mit schwarzen Humor, Satire und Sarkasmus Dinge durch den Kakao zu ziehen aber beim Versuch bleibt es auch.


----------

